# Need Help Germinating in rockwool



## woodchuck (Aug 19, 2009)

First of all let me start by thanking anyone who will help.
I just bought a growbox from homegrown hydroponics. I bought some cal skunk, carmelicious and white widows. I soaked them in paper towels till they craked and put them in the rock wool cubes. The carmelicious took a higher temp to crack the hulls. It has been 4 days and i have zero results. i took the rockwool cube out of the grow box and put them in a rubermaid container with a heating pad under them. I have 32 rockwool cubes and no sprouts. I took a couple of the seeds out and examined them and the look ok, they just havent grown since the transfer. its like there frozen.
Can anyone help. I just lost my job and i feel like i just killed 250 dollars worth of seeds
Thanks woodchuck  :confused2:


----------



## sweetnug (Aug 20, 2009)

How long have they been going for??? 4 days???


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Patience friend and keep them miost and DO NOT let them dry out (moist is the word of the day ) Peace and all the best ! LIGHTS ???


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

When you say that they cracked in the paper towels, what do you mean? Did the initial root grow out? If so, how long did you let it grow? Was it kept moist at ALL times? It NEVER dried out at all?

How did you place them in the rockwool? The initial root has to point down. It should be dropped into the little hole in the rock wool and just left there. No pushing the rockwool in, no burying it. The starter root will dig itself in and the seed head will push it's way out of the cube. If you close the hole in, it lessens your chance of success. No light is needed until the seed head is cast off.

The rockwool also has to stay moist, at all times. If it dries out completely, your seed would probably be history. "Oh crap, they dried out like a rock, I'll wet them good now and they'll be alright I hope" is something almost all rockwool users have said. It usually doesn't work.

Did you soak and rinse your rockwool before using it?

When rockwool is manufactured, it has lime residue in it. You have to soak them and then rinse them (without squeezing and squishing) and then drop your seeds in.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 20, 2009)

I soaked the rockwool in water that sat out for over 48 hours and adjusted the ph to 5.8. with half strength flora nova. I put them in my grow box bubble hydroponics unit with the water half way up the rockwool block for two days then realized that maybe they where drowning. I also noted that the blocks where only 80 degrees so i turned on the lights to increae the temperature because the carmeliciouse seeds needed higher heat to crack. The seeds only had a tad of a tap root maybe 1 32nd of an inch. With zero results i pulled them out of the box and put them in a rubber maid tub on a table with a heat pad underneath. The bottom of the cubes where warm but the tops where cold so now I am alternating putting the cover of the rubber maid tub on and off to keep the heat in.
Should I just wait or put a light above them and turn off the pad or dig a few of them up to determine whats wrong. I guess i should order some new seeds and try in soil.
What do you think guys?


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

woodchuck said:
			
		

> I soaked the rockwool in water that sat out for over 48 hours and adjusted the ph to 5.8. with half strength flora nova. I put them in my grow box bubble hydroponics unit with the water half way up the rockwool block for two days then realized that maybe they where drowning. I also noted that the blocks where only 80 degrees so i turned on the lights to increae the temperature because the carmeliciouse seeds needed higher heat to crack. The seeds only had a tad of a tap root maybe 1 32nd of an inch. With zero results i pulled them out of the box and put them in a rubber maid tub on a table with a heat pad underneath. The bottom of the cubes where warm but the tops where cold so now I am alternating putting the cover of the rubber maid tub on and off to keep the heat in.
> Should I just wait or put a light above them and turn off the pad or dig a few of them up to determine whats wrong. I guess i should order some new seeds and try in soil.
> What do you think guys?


 
I described what needs to be done. I notice that you didn't mention *rinsing* the blocks after soaking them. That's important. The dissolved lime is still right where it was if you didn't.

If you use some properly prepared rockwool blocks that have been rinsed and allowed to drain or dry to MOIST, then put your seed into the little hole in the block so that the seed is about a quarter inch down, with the tap root pointing down, and leave the hole OPEN, and keep the block just MOIST, and the temp of your cubes at about 80 to 85F, then you'll have done everything you can.

A $30 germination center with a heat mat and a 150 watt HPS over it at 12 inches, takes all the work out of this.

I don't understand why everyone uses these cheap methods to save $30 when they're working with $250 worth of seeds.

If you do what I suggest, your seeds will grow. I don't know if you can save the ones that aren't growing now, or not. I would try.

Just consider this another lesson in learning before doing. We all learn them. You did almost everything wrong that could be done. I don't mean that to sound harsh, but it needs to be pointed out to you.

Good luck, I hope the seeds you have now will still sprout.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 20, 2009)

I am keeping the blocks moist with a spray bottle. I think the problem is temperature. It is 88 degrees in the room but the blocks feel cold. I have grown hydroponically before. The fans in the grow box kept the blocks around 80 degrees and the water in the bubble tub stayed at 80 degree's so thats why i pulled them to try to get them warmer. I know I am being speratic. I lost my job and i spent 3700 dollars on the grow box and i am depending on the income and its another failed attempt.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks stoney wheres a good store to get the germination package?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok stoney took your advice and just ordered a germination station.
What can I do to save the seeds i have planted?


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 20, 2009)

woodchuck said:
			
		

> I am keeping the blocks moist with a spray bottle. I think the problem is temperature. It is 88 degrees in the room but the blocks feel cold. I have grown hydroponically before. The fans in the grow box kept the blocks around 80 degrees and the water in the bubble tub stayed at 80 degree's so thats why i pulled them to try to get them warmer. I know I am being speratic. I lost my job and i spent 3700 dollars on the grow box and i am depending on the income and its another failed attempt.


 
Dear Woodchuck,
   Does your butt hurt?  You lost your job and spent $3700 for a grow box, can I slap you silly!!! If you had done your home work here you could build one just as efficient for well under $1000 custom to your home and space BUT, since you have done so listen to Stoney, go online and find a germination center unless Stoney can give you the info, at least a seed heat mat ($20) will do the trick for warmth. Do you have a girlfriend? You got cash to blow!!!  Good luck ...


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

woodchuck said:
			
		

> I am keeping the blocks moist with a spray bottle. I think the problem is temperature. It is 88 degrees in the room but the blocks feel cold. I have grown hydroponically before. The fans in the grow box kept the blocks around 80 degrees and the water in the bubble tub stayed at 80 degree's so that's why i pulled them to try to get them warmer. I know I am being sporadic. I lost my job and i spent 3700 dollars on the grow box and i am depending on the income and its another failed attempt.


I'll take it for granted that you're living in a medical MJ state and are going to supply weed via medical need persons. Otherwise, we can't talk about selling weed on this group.

I guess the rules of the site need to be updated to include the medical MJ sales in those states where it's allowed by law to be discussed. It's already being discussed, the rules just don't reflect it.

Now that I got that said....

The germination station I use is a "Hydrofarm.com" product. Just paste this address in your browser:
*hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1899*


And here's the instructions for using it:
*hydrofarm.com/downloads/fc/27352_HotHouseWEBInstructions.pdf*


I bought the 2" dome and I'm going to upgrade mine to the 7". 

Home depot is where I got my 150 watt HPS. It's got a self contained ballast and a lens. It works absolutely great at 12" from the dome.

I use a chopstick point to clear the hole in the rockwool without expanding it or deepening it. Just clear the hole so that the seed will drop all the way to the bottom. I also use the chopstick to very, very gently push the seed to the bottom of the hole if it doesn't make it there.

When I started using the germination center, I couldn't believe how simple it made the process. I wish I'd bought the damn thing many, many years ago.

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing your job. I can relate. I lost almost all of my income via a legal action recently and I'm just making it by now also.

I sincerely hope things improve for you soon.

I also hope that the seeds you have start sprouting. I don't know if they will, but my hopes are with you.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

wow this is so complciated no wonder I use dirt. When i germinate I allow the seeds to grow a good 2" then plant them right into dirt, easy peasy. probably not what you wanted to hear. dirt is more forgiving. also I have found that 4 days isnt long enough for germinating I do about a week course like I said I grow the root out of the seed then plant it. I have planted them upside down (hanging my head in shame) and they still grew. sell the system and switch to dirt..sorry it just came out.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

also I always germindate in my back room which ranges from 77-85 degress right now. above that seems kind of hot.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> also I always germinate in my back room which ranges from 77-85 degrees right now. above that seems kind of hot.


85F-90F is the best temperature for germinating marijuana seeds.

It will consistently produce more germinated seeds.

The heat mat that comes with the Hydrofarm Germination Center increases the heat inside the germination tray from 10-15 degrees above the ambient temperature.

If it's above 80 degrees in the room, you don't really need the heat mat.

My house stays at 78 degrees and I use the heat mat with great success.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 21, 2009)

Stoney tell me more about the light. How do you adjust the height and how much did it cost.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yea how come HPS instead of metal halide?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 21, 2009)

So I amattempting to save the seeds I have. I just bought a germination kit with a 2 inch dome and I put the cubes in the bath tub and rinsed them with 5.8 ph water that has been sitting out a couple of days. I put them in the germination kit with the dome on and put them in the grow box with the two flouresants on them. My theory is that the cubes where to cool to the touch and the sseds went dormant and im trying to spring them back. I probably killed them by drowning or not rinsing the blocks after soakin.
 Who knows I ordered 200 dollars more of seeds and there on there way. There are so many ways to germinate in rockwool that ive heard i dont know whos right.
Some say light- some say no light- some say no dome cover- some say cover-some say it depends on the seed strain.
I gues I need a proven method step by step with a proven strain.
I ordered more Carmelicious and more white widow. If anyone has step by step for these strains please let me know.


----------

